# what do you use for your dive computer?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thinking about upgrading my Mares puck to something better, preferably air integrated. Been looking at the Oceanic Plus Pro 2.1:

http://www.leisurepro.com/m/Product...5&fromProduct=True&parentParentCategoryId=954

Anyone have this? Any other recommendations? I'm digging the big display on that oceanic...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The pro-plus 2 is a great computer. Full featured and easy to use - plus it's got a huge screen that is easy to see for those of us whose arms are getting too short. We sell quite a few of them - and we beat leisure pro's price on it.

Jim
MBT Divers


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Evensplit said:


> The pro-plus 2 is a great computer. Full featured and easy to use - plus it's got a huge screen that is easy to see for those of us whose arms are getting too short. We sell quite a few of them - and we beat leisure pro's price on it.
> 
> Jim
> MBT Divers


Thanks, Jim! Just started looking so I didn't know y'all had it. Next time I'm in the shop I'll take a look at it!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We sold out of them yesterday. We should have some more in on Friday.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been using the pro since the first on came out. They are great I use mine probably a little more than usual and about every three years it has to go back for reconditioning. But like I said I do use mine quite a bit I would guess a recreational diver should if not abused get a lifetime out of there's.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I hear good things about the Liquivision dive computers. Th Kaon model may be worth looking.

Since I also need rebreather support, I am looking at the X1 and Xeo models. Since Liquivision computers are pricey, I am waiting for someone to put them on sale.

Run (do not walk) away from Suunto dive computers!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I hear good things about the Liquivision dive computers. Th Kaon model may be worth looking.
> 
> Since I also need rebreather support, I am looking at the X1 and Xeo models. Since Liquivision computers are pricey, I am waiting for someone to put them on sale.
> 
> Run (do not walk) away from Suunto dive computers!


Thanks for the info. Just checked them out and they look pretty good, although I'm a little at odds with myself. I like having a wrist computer, but I would like to have something air-integrated (and not wireleas) so I don't know if the liquivision or the Oceanic would be a better option. Thanks again!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> ...
> Run (do not walk) away from Suunto dive computers!


why do you say that??

I've dove a couple for longer than I care to say and never had any issues except needing the occasional battery changed. I normally dive backup computers...one is a cochran commander, the other is a dive rite trio. I've noticed that it presents the same dive profiles as both of those, so if it's an algorithm problem, I'd have to say that Dive Rite and Cochran have the same "problem" Anyway, I've made a few dives on multiple Suunto's (Viper, Cobra and one other, can't remember the name now) For me, they've never been an issue.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I use a puck and zeagle n2ition 3. Love the zeagle (hate the digital compass). In march I will be purchasing the shearwater petrel.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a question. What other features do you get that a typical recreational nitrox diver might use from upgrading to a higher end computer. Heck, I dive a puck and I just need to know when to come up and when I can go back down and for how long. What other features are basic nitrox divers using that the basic nitrox computer does not provide? I am curious because I just don't know.

I don't ever want air integrated unless it's just a back up to my trusty simple air gauge.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I think you've nailed it! for the 98% of us who dive just 'cause we love diving and shooting fish, the one you have is all you need.



Telum Pisces said:


> I have a question. What other features do you get that a typical recreational nitrox diver might use from upgrading to a higher end computer. Heck, I dive a puck and I just need to know when to come up and when I can go back down and for how long. What other features are basic nitrox divers using that the basic nitrox computer does not provide? I am curious because I just don't know.
> 
> I don't ever want air integrated unless it's just a back up to my trusty simple air gauge.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Billybob+ said:


> why do you say that??


The sad story of my Suunto Cobra would take pages to tell. The short version is this. It tried to kill me three times. The tech support was poor. Suunto eventually replaced the guts to fix one issue but never admitted there was a problem. It currently reports incorrect depth about 50% of the time, sometime off as much as a 30'.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Jon, 

All I am really interested in is an air integrated computer, and something with a large display. Do I truly need something like the Oceanic Pro? No, but it sure is cool!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

So could it have been one bad one? I know my cobra stays right with the Cochran and the dive rite...OK....not ALWAYS the cochran, it reads incorrect depth when the battery is low (the Cochran, not the Cobra).
can't speak to the poor tech support you've gotten because the three I've had have all worked flawlessly not needing tech support. tell ya what, if you've got any Suunto's that you can't live with, I'll do ya a favor and take them off your hands



WhackUmStackUm said:


> The sad story of my Suunto Cobra would take pages to tell. The short version is this. It tried to kill me three times. The tech support was poor. Suunto eventually replaced the guts to fix one issue but never admitted there was a problem. It currently reports incorrect depth about 50% of the time, sometime off as much as a 30'.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> The sad story of my Suunto Cobra would take pages to tell. The short version is this. It tried to kill me three times. The tech support was poor. Suunto eventually replaced the guts to fix one issue but never admitted there was a problem. It currently reports incorrect depth about 50% of the time, sometime off as much as a 30'.


 
Good friend of mine had very similar issues with his Cobra... I wouldn't buy anything from them based on his experience with their product and service.

I dive a Tusa IQ700, love it, but I don't think they are made any longer.

My girlfriend has the Mares Puck. It's a great computer, but some of the displayed info is a little hard to read for those of us with older eyes.
Also, I find the one-button operation to be a little bit tedious compared to my Tusa.

The previously mentioned friend that had problems with the Suunto Cobra now has the Atomic integrated computer... I think it's called the Cobalt, but can't remember for sure at the moment. So far, he seems to love it.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm using this one I got from MBT and love it.... The text below is from another post & I shouldve updated that post sooner.... this has been a awesome computer to use & it has tons of features... I highlighted a few of the better ones below but the computer software package with the provided usb cable for downloads & battery charging is one of the best ideas.... you can really graph your diving with no effort at all.......

"Well, my less than reliable Zeagle n2uition3 went out to the twilight zone and I don't think it's coming back this time.. I went down to MBT and they have the new Mares Matrix 3 gas computer in so I picked one up... This thing is awesome so far and will give it a great test run this Saturday in the Guns & Hoses Spearo Tourney... It's user friendly and has a ton of bonus features and should another great Mares product. I'll keep updating this post. If you in the market for a nice computer go down to MBT and check it out.....it deserves a look... here's a link to mares website..."

http://www.mares.com/products/comput...256/?region=eu 

Matrix Dive Computer "Another Step into the Future"
Full-Dot Matrix High Resolution Display
Tilt-Compensated Digital Compass with bearing Function
*Air, Nitrox, Watch and Gauge Modes *
Multi-Gas RGBM Algorithm
Digital or Analog Time
Dual Time Function
Stopwatch
Metal Housing
*35-Hour Logbook *
*3-Gas Switching Function *
Smart, Intuitive and Easy to Use
Computer Software is Upgradeable
*Maximum Depth Display: 492' (150 meters) *
Altitude Adjustable
*Rechargeable User Replaceable Lithium-Ion Battery *
*10 Hours Dive Time per Charge?Life Expectancy of 500 Charge Cycles *
12/24 Hour Clock Format
Daily Wake-Up Alarm
Imperial/Metric Display
Mineral Glass Face
Durable Wrist Strap
Comprehensive Owner's Manual
*2 Year Limited Warranty*


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Mares puck is now available as the "Puck Pro", with some nice upgrades including 2 mix capability like the old IQ-700 had.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> I have a question. What other features do you get that a typical recreational nitrox diver might use from upgrading to a higher end computer. Heck, I dive a puck and I just need to know when to come up and when I can go back down and for how long. What other features are basic nitrox divers using that the basic nitrox computer does not provide? I am curious because I just don't know.
> 
> I don't ever want air integrated unless it's just a back up to my trusty simple air gauge.


agreed, redundancy is the key....definitely want a back up with an air integrated.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Switched to the Serwood Wisdom 2 a couple of years ago after I noticed that my arms were getting shorter . *To me, the selling point was the very large display.* The computer is air integrated and came with a quick connect and a compass in the console. The digital air gauge is extremely accurate. Another selling point was the round screw in cover for the battery compartment. Computer uses a CR2450 3v lithium battery which is user replaceable. 

Computer has audible alarms for every situation you can think of but most of these alarms can be deselected by the user. I hate all the beeping underwater. The Wisdom 2 is being replaced by the Sherwood Wisdom 3 model.

These are just my personal preferences...I dislike wrist computers. I also stay away from computers that use screw down plates for the battery compartment and from those that have to be sent in for battery replacement.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> I don't ever want air integrated unless it's just a back up to my trusty simple air gauge.


Agreed, wouldn't be to replace the pressure gauge. Just nice to have an extra "hey stupid, time to go up!" alert should I get preoccupied with a fish or something. To date, I haven't NOT kept constant watch on my pressure gauge, but it never hurts to have a set of digital eyes on my air too, right?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

One diver on my boat has air integrated. It gives him his sac rate. Kinda fun to look at when he gets sharked on one dive and not the other. He gets a bit jumpy when the tax man is around lol.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

bigspoon17 said:


> Agreed, wouldn't be to replace the pressure gauge. Just nice to have an extra "hey stupid, time to go up!" alert should I get preoccupied with a fish or something. To date, I haven't NOT kept constant watch on my pressure gauge, but it never hurts to have a set of digital eyes on my air too, right?


Digital gauges are very reliable. Commercial and military aircraft all use them.

If your computer goes south during a dive, it's time to abort the dive anyway...unless you have a backup computer using the same algorithm. In which case, a backup pressure gauge would be needed for you to continue the dive.


----------

